# HB1AC Test



## Stabber1963 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just had second fasting test testing HB1AC because last test showed high glucose levels. Whats the likelihood of this being diabetes?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 8, 2016)

Do you know what the levels are?


----------



## Copepod (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Stabber1963. Without knowing your score in previous HbA1c (which doesn't have to be taken when you've been fasting, as it's an approximation of blood gluocse levels over past few weeks) and / or last fasting value, it's very difficult to guess. Best wait for actual result, although reducing carbohydrate content in your diet, increasing activity levels, and reducing calorie intake to reduce your body weight (if you're overweight or obese) would all be good strategies in any case.


----------



## Stabber1963 (Apr 8, 2016)

No got appointment at docs Thursday but blood sugars on mums test meter are 17-22


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2016)

Welcome Stabber 63. Good name   That's the year I was born . Hope things go well at the Docs.


----------



## Stabber1963 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cheers Hobie. But nervous


----------



## KookyCat (Apr 8, 2016)

Try not to be nervous Stabber, if it is diabetes then you'll be getting the right treatment which is the most important thing.  Those blood sugar readings are high, generally a non diabetic person would have blood sugar readings between 3.5 and 5.5 with some increase after food but not significant.  What type of diabetes does your Mum have?


----------



## Stabber1963 (Apr 8, 2016)

Type 2?  She injects twice a day?


----------



## DeusXM (Apr 9, 2016)

If your mother is injecting insulin, she is more likely (but not definitively)to be a T1.

I am very cautious about doing anything that could be interpreted as diagnosis online, but your blood sugar levels are unfortunately very high and with your mother having diabetes, I would strongly urge you to get your appointment fast tracked to before Thursday if possible.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2016)

Have you had symptoms for long Stabber?


----------



## Stabber1963 (Apr 10, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Have you had symptoms for long Stabber?[/Q


----------



## Stabber1963 (Apr 10, 2016)

Two weeks ago had first blood test. symptoms of thirst and peeing have gone but doctor wanted another test


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi stabbed and welcome to forum


----------

